# kann ich diese kamera an meinen pc anschliessen



## drash (21. September 2002)

ich habe hier die kamera jvc gr-dvxe(mini dv pal). weil sie schon ein bisschen älter ist, weiss ich nicht, ob und wie ich sie an einen pc anschliessen kann. die kamera direkt hat keine anschlüsse, ausser den stecker zur docking station, der digital ist. aber auf der dockingstation hat es einen video out, einen s-out, einen jlip und irgend einen digitalen ausgang. leider habe ich keine gebrauchsanweisung zur kamera. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## fungo (21. September 2002)

Ich habe die gleiche Kamera, ich denke du meinst den digitalen Ausgang an der rechten Vorderseite, auf dem steht I-Link oder?

Das ist einfach nur der Firewire Anschluss, also kauf dir eine Firewire-Karte und ab gehts!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Da es keine! Unterschiede zwischen Firewirekarten gibt, kannst du dir eine für 20€ kaufen. Natürlich brauchst du dann auch noch ein Kabel.
Das ganze ist dazu da, Videodaten von DV-Cams digital auf den PC zu übertragen und zu schneiden.


----------



## drash (22. September 2002)

leider habe ich keinen i-link anschluss. ich weiss wie ein firewire anschluss aussieht, habe schon eine firewirekarte für meinen ipod. aber die kamera und auch das dock hat keinen firewire anschluss!!
ich denke mal sie hat keinen solchen anschluss, weil eigentlich das dock für das schneiden gedacht ist, aber da ja alles digital auf das dock übertragen wird denke ich sollte das schon irgendwie gehen!

@fungo
kannst du mal ein foto von deiner kamera posten?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Das allerdings wäre in höchstem Maße seltsam.


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

Ich kann dir nur zu einer Firewirekarte von Ebay raten.
Ich selbst habe meine dort für ca. 35€ her und bin echt zufrieden damit - incl. Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer, Originalverpackung, Treiber-CD, Handbuch und Pinancle VideoStudio 5.0.


----------



## drash (22. September 2002)

wie oben schon gesagt, ich habe schon eine firewirekarte!!


----------



## fungo (22. September 2002)




----------



## drash (22. September 2002)

ich habe leider eine ganz klein bisschen andere kamera, scheint so als würde es nicht gehen!


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

Für alle Anfänger hier kann ich nur das Buch "Video CDs erstellen" von DataBecker empfehlen. Am besten leihst du dir das mal aus, dann
- hast du was zu lesen
- brauchst du uns nicht fragen
- kriegste viel Zusatzinfos.
Auch wenn's der Name nicht unbedingt sagt, wird darin detailliert auf das Capturen von analogen Quellen  eingegangen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Wir wollen aber helfen Momo, dafür sind wir hier.


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Wir wollen aber helfen Momo, dafür sind wir hier. *


 Ich helfe ihm doch damit  

Und falls er dann immer noch Fragen hat, kann er sie ja ruhig stellen.


----------



## drash (22. September 2002)

ich wollte doch nur wissen ob ich diese kamera anschliessen kann oder nicht, wenn das nicht geht, hole ich mir die kamera von der schule, die hat einen dv ein- und ausgang, dann ist das alles kein problem.


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

Achso  
Aber Hintergrundwissen schadet auch nicht


----------

